# Mi sono recata personalmente



## stefania87

Hola, ¿como se traduce "mi sono recata"?

El contesto es:

La biblioteca di Madrid conserva due esemplari dell'opera, dove mi sono recata personalmente per poterli consultare.

La biblioteca de Madrid conserva dos ejemplares de la obra, donde _fue personalmente_ para consultarlos...


----------



## chlapec

...adonde he ido/me he dirigido/he acudido personalmente...


----------



## 0scar

También _adonde fui personalmente / donde estuve en persona
_


----------



## gatogab

stefania87 said:


> Hola, ¿como se traduce "mi sono recata"?
> 
> El contesto es:
> 
> La biblioteca di Madrid conserva due esemplari dell'opera, dove mi sono recata personalmente per poterli consultare.
> 
> La biblioteca de Madrid conserva dos ejemplares de la obra, donde _fui personalmente_ para consultarlos...


Buen fin de semana.


----------



## chlapec

La frase, comunque, non suona bene, almeno, in spagnolo, perché, sebbene si capisca che *dove* si riferisce alla biblioteca, la sua posizione nella frase può far pensare che si riferisca all'opera.
Io direi, piuttosto: 
La biblioteca de Madrid conserva dos ejemplares de la obra, y *allí* _fui/he ido/etc. personalmente_ para consultarlos...

Vedi questa frase: "La Biblioteca conserva due essemplari dell'opera, dove è possibile trovare tutta l'informazione necessaria... (qui, cosa vorrebbe dire dove?)


----------



## Curandera

Non credo che la posizione di 'dove' possa essere fuorviante in questa frase.
Dell'opera dipende da 'esemplari' = esemplari dell'opera e *non* può confondersi con* 'all'opera'.* Quindi è chiaro che si riferisce alla biblioteca.

Saluti


----------



## Agró

La biblioteca de Madrid, adonde fui personalmente para consultarlos, 		conserva dos ejemplares de la obra.

Questo è il mio tentativo, _di persona, personalmente_.


----------



## Curandera

_Fui personalmente a la biblioteca de Madrid para consultar dos ejemplares de la obra allí conservados. _


----------



## honeyheart

Cabe mencionar que "fui personalmente" o "fui en persona" es pleonasmo.


----------



## stefania87

Che ne dite quindi di:

"La biblioteca conserva dos ejemplares de la obra. Fui allí para consultarlos...."?


----------



## Curandera

honeyheart said:


> Cabe mencionar que "fui personalmente" o "fui en persona" es pleonasmo.


 
Sì ma anche in italiano lo è. Mica è scorretto?


----------



## 0scar

Un pleonasmo no es  necesariamente incorrecto por definición.
En este caso no tiene nada de malo.


----------



## honeyheart

Iba a decir lo mismo que Oscar. 
*
pleonasmo* 1. m. gram. Figura de construcción que consiste en emplear en la oración uno o más términos que resultan innecesarios para el sentido de la frase, pero que la refuerzan o le dan expresividad, como en _lo vi con mis propios ojos_.
(WR)


----------



## gatogab

stefania87 said:


> Che ne dite quindi di:
> 
> "La biblioteca conserva dos ejemplares de la obra. Fui allí para consultarlos...."?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Esa frase está bien construida, a todas éstas? A mi me parecen dos pedazos de frase unidos. La primera tiene como sujeto "La Biblioteca" y la segunda "Yo" Y los tiempos verbales no concuerdan (Que no digo que tengan que ser el mismo, ojo)


La BdM conserva dos ejemplares. Iré a ella para consultarlos.
La BdM conservaba dos ejemplares. Allí me dirigí para consultarlos


Otros verbos:
Presentarse, acudir...


----------



## stefania87

La BdM aún  conserva los ejemplares...y yo fui allí para consultarlos... Creo que el tiempo verbal es correcto.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que creo que en un texto narrativo, como me parece que es éste, no van. No que no puedan ir juntos en otros casos, pero aquí rompe completamente el discurso. Sobre todo si como digo, son dos frases separadas unidas por una construcción incorrecta


----------



## honeyheart

Después de mucho pensar  encontré una traducción para proponer :

"Fui personalmente a la biblioteca de Madrid para poder consultar los dos ejemplares de la obra que conserva."


----------



## Neuromante

"Fui personalmente a la biblioteca de Madrid para poder consultar los dos ejemplares de la obra que conserva."



Esto lo saco a partir de la propuesta de Honey, que me parece muy buena, peeero.... Para mi gusto queda mejor con este cambio:

"Fui  a la biblioteca de Madrid para poder consultar personalmente los dos ejemplares de la obra que conserva."

Mucho más consistente.


----------



## MOMO2

chlapec said:


> La frase, comunque, non suona bene, almeno, in spagnolo, perché, sebbene si capisca che *dove* si riferisce alla biblioteca, la sua posizione nella frase può far pensare che si riferisca all'opera.
> ...
> Vedi questa frase: "La Biblioteca conserva due essemplari dell'opera, dove è possibile trovare tutta l'informazione necessaria... (qui, cosa vorrebbe dire dove?)


 
Non sono d'accordo con te chlapec (5 minuti per scriverlo)

Come si potrebbe pensare che si va in un'opera?

E la frase che suggerisci è errata in italiano. La virgola è messa a caso: in italiano non si può mettere così una virgola. E se togliessimo la virgola la frase significherebbe _La biblioteca conerva dos ejemplares de la obra (¿uno es una copia? :eek) en la que (en la obra) es posible encontrar toda la información necesaria ..._


----------



## chlapec

MOMO2 said:


> Non sono d'accordo con te chlapec (5 minuti per scriverlo)
> 
> Come si potrebbe pensare che si va in un'opera?
> 
> E la frase che suggerisci è errata in italiano. La virgola è messa a caso: in italiano non si può mettere così una virgola. E se togliessimo la virgola la frase significherebbe _La biblioteca conerva dos ejemplares de la obra (¿uno es una copia? :eek) en la que (en la obra) es posible encontrar toda la información necesaria ..._


 
Por supuesto, salvo de forma metafórica o figurada, no se puede decir que se *va* a un libro. Mi problema en este caso ha sido que he asumido que la estructura de la frase en italiano le sonaría a un italiano como a mi me suena en español, es decir, *mal*: Simplificando: *"La biblioteca conserva dos ejemplares de la obra, a donde he ido/fui para consultarlos".* Aunque un español SABE que la referencia espacial es a la biblioteca, la frase no suena bien (es como si pides "un paraguas para hombre plegable"; aunque se supone que es el paraguas el que se pliega, la frase no está bien construida). Ya se han apuntado diferentes posibilidades para mejorarla: "y allí fui, etc". 

Con respecto al segundo punto, la coma no la puse al azar: en español la llevaría (o no, ver más abajo). Y lo que me extraña sobremanera es que la lleve también la frase inicial en italiano que es objeto de discusión y no sea correcta en mi frase, porque formalmente no veo la diferencia entre ellas. 
De hecho, si he interpretado bien tus explicaciones, esa *coma* sería determinante para interpretar la frase que puse de ejemplo:

*Con coma*: "La Biblioteca conserva due essemplari dell'opera*,* dove è possibile trovare tutta l'informazione necessaria...">>>*Dove* se refiere a biblioteca, y la construcción ES LA MISMA que la de la frase en discusión (salvo que aquí dove es donde y no adonde, pero no creo que eso tenga influencia, o sí?).
*Sin coma:* "La Biblioteca conserva due essemplari dell'opera dove è possibile trovare tutta l'informazione necessaria...">>>*Dove* se refiere a *opera*.

Ahora bien, la cosa sería así en español:
Para referirse a la biblioteca:
"La biblioteca, donde es posible encontrar toda la información necesaria..., conserva dos ejemplares...".
Para referirse a la obra:
*Con coma*: "La biblioteca conserva dos ejemplares de la obra, donde es posible encontrar toda la información necesaria...">>>Es esta obra es posible, quizás en otras también...).
*Sin coma:* "La biblioteca conserva dos ejemplares de la obra donde (en la que) es posible encontrar toda la información necesaria...">>>En este caso, es en esta obra en la que se encuentra toda la información necesaria y, en principio, en ninguna otra.

Bien, hoy he aprendido que la cosa no funciona exactamente así en italiano, pero debes aceptar que el asunto es bastante sutil.


----------

